# Steal  ALL the Valor, Get to Stay In Until You Retire



## Marauder06 (Apr 3, 2015)

I thought we had a thread on LTC Gerald Green, the (former) commander of the Warrior Training Center at Fort Benning, who like about... well, just about everything he was wearing on his uniform, from his Ranger Tab to his CAB to his Air Assault Badge (seriously, who the hell lies about Air Assault?).. if we did, I can't find it. 

Why is this guy still in uniform, when we're cutting the force right and left?


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 3, 2015)

I didn't want to believe it when I first read this but then I found this: http://www.armytimes.com/story/mili...2/31/-gerald-green-fort-benning-wtc/21106789/

Given what I know about legal actions, the Army could have done the officer equivalent of a Chapter 13 and let him go within three months.  This article: http://guardianofvalor.com/ltc-green-admin-duty-findings-wore-unearned-ranger-sapper-tabs/ states they could have charged him with Art 134, and removed him from service. 

What's worse, he was in charge of the NG Ranger Training course while wearing unearned Ranger and Sapper tabs. I am at a loss for words.

And they ask why junior officers are getting out...:wall:


----------



## Brill (Apr 3, 2015)

He'll get more punishment than Bergdhal.


----------



## pardus (Apr 3, 2015)

That is fucking disgusting, and a classic reason why I scoff at Army leaders when they talk about Army values etc...


----------



## policemedic (Apr 3, 2015)

Quoting LTC (should be PV1) Green, "Speaking of Army values, there's a sale on Sta-Brite badges at Clothing Sales..."


----------



## medicchick (Apr 3, 2015)

Someone should have gotten him drunk and given him a visible tattoo.  That would have gotten him removed ricky ticky.


----------



## pardus (Apr 3, 2015)

medicchick said:


> Someone should have gotten him drunk and given him a visible tattoo.  That would have gotten him removed ricky ticky.



A big fucking cock on his his forehead.


----------



## AWP (Apr 3, 2015)

The Army's worried about tattoos while that motherfucker draws a paycheck?

Odierno's worried about toxic leadership and that shitbag isn't in jail?
http://archive.armytimes.com/articl...009/Odierno-soldiers-Toxic-leaders-will-fired

This story should be in EVERY 1SG's office. When 1SG Hoorah is asking Snuffy why he's getting out Snuffy can point to that article, execute an about face, and go off ot the living room. When officers start to punch and their commander asks why, point to the article.

Disgraceful. The Army should be ashamed of itself, but that would require a soul and a conscience.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 3, 2015)

I am really amazed that he is wearing this costume everywhere, and getting away with it. I really do not understand how this is being allowed to happen.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 3, 2015)

There are people in this world whose hypocrisy knows no limits. He is obviously one of them.

I wonder what he thought of people who have done the very thing he has done? I wonder what his opinion was of them? 

He probably thought they were bottom dwellers....


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 4, 2015)

It's not over yet.
IIRC he's a Guard Officer(?), so the State (GA?) has some say in his punishment.
He'll retire in May or June (actually Apr/may when you take leave).  I would not be surprised to see him get a grade determination board who looks at past DA photo's/ORB's to see when he started wearing those tabs.  The board could then retire him at a pretty low rank (2Lt if necessary).
They have been using Grade Determination Boards a lot in the last 5-8 years, quietly retire guys and then let the board hammer them.  End punishment (dollar wise) is a lot harsher than the fine a GO can levy.


----------



## Totentanz (Apr 4, 2015)

Legally or morally why should he be eligible for retirement at all if he's found to not have served honorably since he was a 2LT?


----------



## pardus (Apr 4, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> It's not over yet.
> IIRC he's a Guard Officer(?), so the State (GA?) has some say in his punishment.
> He'll retire in May or June (actually Apr/may when you take leave).  I would not be surprised to see him get a grade determination board who looks at past DA photo's/ORB's to see when he started wearing those tabs.  The board could then retire him at a pretty low rank (2Lt if necessary).
> They have been using Grade Determination Boards a lot in the last 5-8 years, quietly retire guys and then let the board hammer them.  End punishment (dollar wise) is a lot harsher than the fine a GO can levy.



That would be good.



Totentanz said:


> Legally or morally why should he be eligible for retirement at all if he's found to not have served honorably since he was a 2LT?



But yes good point. The Army should be tackling this head on, out in the open, take this prick down and disgrace him like he has disgraced the uniform.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 4, 2015)

It just seems to me, that keeping him in costume-v-uniform, giving him pay, and putting him out there as an 0-5  in good standing, is the absolute wrong image of a commissioned  US Army officer. The image of him is a masquerade, nothing more. What are the men and women in his command aware of, quite a bit by now. My $.02 on this, is to get him out of his costume, and punish him in the open. Waiting for retirement for the falling axe, sends the absolute wrong picture to everyone else in uniform.....but that's my take.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 4, 2015)

^plus no one is going to put him into any kind of meaningful position, so he's sucking up an O5 slot, drawing O5 pay, doing... probably a whole lot of nothing while he waits to get a pension for the rest of his life.

Seems legit!


----------



## pardus (Apr 4, 2015)

Everytime time I look at this thread I get pissed off. How the fuck could this dirtbag still be skating along? His superiors are oblivious? I sure as shit hope someone is going to do something meaningful to this asshole.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 4, 2015)

Like DA SWO said earlier, I've heard of cases where officers were forced to retire at the highest grade in which they served honorably.  Now, I don't think this guy should be allowed to retire at all, but if he does, I really, really hope it's at a reduced rate.  Since he's sporting gold oak leaves in that picture, the highest possible rank at which he could have served honorably was captain.  That's still a hell of a lot of retirement pay, but it's not O5 over 20 pay.


----------



## pardus (Apr 4, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> Like DA SWO said earlier, I've heard of cases where officers were forced to retire at the highest grade in which they served honorably.  Now, I don't think this guy should be allowed to retire at all, but if he does, I really, really hope it's at a reduced rate.  Since he's sporting gold oak leaves in that picture, the highest possible rank at which he could have served honorably was captain.  That's still a hell of a lot of retirement pay, but it's not O5 over 20 pay.



Yeah... I hear you, and I know you and @DA SWO are speaking realistically... but the fact that he gets to retire honorably at probably a higher pay rate than a certain person you and I have both visited in Walter Reed (for example), just makes my blood boil.


----------



## Etype (Apr 5, 2015)

What are you dudes so upset about?

At least he wasn't using steroids or drinking on a deployment quietly in his room.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 5, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> ^plus no one is going to put him into any kind of meaningful position, so he's sucking up an O5 slot, drawing O5 pay, doing... probably a whole lot of nothing while he waits to get a pension for the rest of his life.
> 
> Seems legit!


My question is if he is Guard why not REFRAD him and let him go IRR until he retires, again a huge pay cut (like 100%).


----------



## RetPara (Apr 6, 2015)

This one will make you do an Exorcist Head Spin.   Late 70's a SgtMaj find his wife having an affair in one 'guest houses' on Fort Bragg.  In the ensuing melee he cuts her throat (she lives).  He is convicted at CM, reduced to PFC and sent to Leavenworth.  No DD, BCD, excetra....   He serves minimal time (CO at Leavenworth cuts your sentence in half during 'welcome aboard' brief - you can add to or reduce it further based on compliance...  few people can reduce it further.)   So he gets out of Leavenworth and retires at the rank of.................................................................
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Major.     He had been RIF'd back to SFC after Nam.   All the officers that were on his court martial were officers that had served with or under him.  A couple of them had been pulled out of harms way or MedEvac'd under his command.  This is a No Bull Shit post.  Source was a legal NCO that worked the CM.


----------



## pardus (Apr 6, 2015)

RetPara said:


> This one will make you do an Exorcist Head Spin.   Late 70's a SgtMaj find his wife having an affair in one 'guest houses' on Fort Bragg.  In the ensuing melee he cuts her throat (she lives).  He is convicted at CM, reduced to PFC and sent to Leavenworth.  No DD, BCD, excetra....   He serves minimal time (CO at Leavenworth cuts your sentence in half during 'welcome aboard' brief - you can add to or reduce it further based on compliance...  few people can reduce it further.)   So he gets out of Leavenworth and retires at the rank of.................................................................
> .
> 
> .
> ...



  WOW!


----------

